# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  2011م مفكرة لعام مختلف في المنبر

## عم نصرالدين

*الاخوة الاحباب تعالوا ننثر رؤي عام مختلف للمنبر 

ولنجمع كل جهودنا واحداث العام الجديد في زاوية موحدة 

هذه المفكرة أرجو أن تكون مساحة لكتابة تاريخ المنبر يوماً بعد يوم


أنثروا اي حدث من أحداث المنبرتأكد تاريخه أو مضي 

دعوة لكم جميعاً
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*[frame="5 80"] 
5 يناير 2011م


العيد الثاني لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين

المكان : نادي الضباط بالخرطوم الصالة الغربية
الزمان: الساعة السابعة مساء
[/frame]
*

----------


## nona

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*دائما تاتينا بالجديد يانصر الدين...
فكره رائعه
                        	*

----------

